# problems installing printer / foomatic

## tab4by

hi, 

i'm very new to gentoo, but i got it already working pretty good.   :Cool: 

My next problem is installing my printer, HP Laserjet 1012. I've already installed cups, which is runnig fine. But now it comes to installing my printer.

For this i try to install hplip, which also needs foomatic-db-engine.

the problem is, while emerging this foomatic-db-engine, i always run on this problem:

```
 * No Make or Build file detect...

cp Foomatic/DB.pm blib/lib/Foomatic/DB.pm

cp Foomatic/UIElem.pm blib/lib/Foomatic/UIElem.pm

cp Foomatic/Defaults.pm blib/lib/Foomatic/Defaults.pm

cp Foomatic/PPD.pm blib/lib/Foomatic/PPD.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm

Installing /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/PPD.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/PPD.pm

Installing /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/PPD.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/UIElem.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/UIElem.pm

Installing /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/UIElem.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/Defaults.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/Defaults.pm

[31;01mACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto

mkdir /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto: Permission denied at /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 207

Installing /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/Defaults.pm

make: *** [pure_site_install] Error 13

!!! ERROR: net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_install, Line 152, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

[31;01m--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

[31;01mLOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-print_-_foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2-26743.log"

open_wr:   /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm

chmod:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/DB.pm

open_wr:   /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/PPD.pm

chmod:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/PPD.pm

open_wr:   /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/UIElem.pm

chmod:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/UIElem.pm

open_wr:   /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/Defaults.pm

chmod:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/Defaults.pm

mkdir:     /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto

[31;01m--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

and when i check  /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/Foomatic/ it seems to be empty.

someone any idea?

tnx

tim

----------

## engineermdr

I'm having a similar problem, although slightly different output:

```
>>> Install foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2 into /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/ category net-print

./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/bin

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr/bin

./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/sbin

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr/sbin

./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//etc/foomatic

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/etc

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/etc/foomatic

./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/share/foomatic/templates

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr/share

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr/share/foomatic

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr/share/foomatic/templates

/bin/install -c -m 755 foomatic-printjob foomatic-configure foomatic-combo-xml foomatic-perl-data foomatic-ppdfile foomatic-compiledb foomatic-ppd-options /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/bin

/bin/install -c -m 755 foomatic-kitload foomatic-getpjloptions foomatic-addpjloptions foomatic-preferred-driver foomatic-fix-xml foomatic-nonumericalids foomatic-replaceoldprinterids foomatic-printermap-to-gimp-print-xml /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/sbin

( cd foomatic-templates && \

  /bin/install -c -m 644 pjl_enum_choice.xml pjl_enum_option.xml pjl_num_option.xml /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/share/foomatic/templates \

)

/usr/bin/perl -p -i -e "s:foomatic-templates:/usr/share/foomatic/templates:g" /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/sbin/foomatic-addpjloptions

ln -sf foomatic-ppdfile /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/bin/foomatic-datafile

./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/share/man

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr/share/man

./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/share/man/man1

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr/share/man/man1

./mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/share/man/man8

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image/usr/share/man/man8

/bin/install -c -m 644 *.1 /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/share/man/man1

/bin/install -c -m 644 *.8 /var/tmp/portage/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2/image//usr/share/man/man8

 * No Make or Build file detect...

cp Foomatic/DB.pm blib/lib/Foomatic/DB.pm

cp Foomatic/UIElem.pm blib/lib/Foomatic/UIElem.pm

cp Foomatic/Defaults.pm blib/lib/Foomatic/Defaults.pm

cp Foomatic/PPD.pm blib/lib/Foomatic/PPD.pm

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/Foomatic

mkdir /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/Foomatic: Permission denied at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 176

make: *** [pure_site_install] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_install, Line 152, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-print_-_foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2-22490.log"

mkdir:     /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/Foomatic (symlink to /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/Foomatic)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

My make.conf is pretty plain too:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE="-gnome -gtk -gtk2 -esd -svga -java -ipv6 unicode"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

CLEAN_DELAY=2

PORTAGE_NICENESS=5

```

although I do have the keyword for foomatic-db-engine set to ~amd64 in portage.keywords.

EDIT: I see net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2 is now stable, so I removed my ~amd64 keyword, but the emerge still fails the same. And, a bug's already been submitted: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128559

----------

## tab4by

somehow my problem seem to solved itself ( ? )

i do believe more it has to do something with an etc-update   :Embarassed: 

sorry for this

greetz

tim

----------

## engineermdr

No, not etc-update.  An emerge --sync brought in a new perl-apps.eclass.  Here's the relevant info from the bug report:

 *Quote:*   

> ------- Comment #7 From Stefan Schweizer 2006-04-05 05:31 PST  [reply] -------  
> 
> This bug is caused by the perl-apps.eclass. There have been some changes the
> 
> last days, can you please check if it is still there?
> ...

 

----------

## fred0

For me it was also a problem of etc-update because I had just made a sync before error.

----------

## Rüpel

i'm in sync (an hour ago), my etc-update is up-to-date, and i still get the foomatic error.   :Confused: 

----------

## fred0

It seam to be a permission error

 *Quote:*   

> ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/Foomatic 

 

Look at this directory. If it exist, remove/rename it and try again.

----------

